# Celebration and shade



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Have been reading all the great information on here but I am looking for anyone with some celebration Bermuda in the shade.

So, the front of our house is north and the back is south. I get great sun at least 8-10 hours a day on the front lawn and back lawn but the east side.... well my tifway 419 got so thin and ugly after they built the lot next to me that I just killed it off.

I have been debating ideas about a side yard, beds etc but the mrs. really wants the grass!

So after all my reasearch I have decided that celebration from all the studies seems to beat out all the other for shade tolerance. Even tif grand.

Anyway, I am looking for someone with a side yard that gets about 4-5 hours a day on their celebration and thoughts on how it is surviving!

A pallet here local runs be 2 bills but if this doesn't work the mrs is gonna have to accept the loss


Photo is from around 2pm and peak sun is from 1000-1400. I put in some drainage but also loosened the top 3 inches of soil, amended with some sand and leveled. Also raked in a little milo with the amendment.

Grass will be here tomorrow. I plan to maintain HOC on this side about 1.5 to 2" with the rotary.

Any feedback is appreciated


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Here you go bud, here's my side strip, like yours gets about 4-5 hours a day. My GF got me a pro plugger recently and I'll be pulling plugs and promoting more celebration in various areas. Aside from that I plan on putting tiftuf in the shaded area of my back yard.

Since this picture was taken the thin spot has filled in, its currently kind of yellow due to the rain we got earlier this week.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Shade profile may change for the worse around sept as the sun isn't as "high"....


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

985arrowhead said:


> So after all my reasearch I have decided that celebration from all the studies seems to beat out all the other for shade tolerance. Even tif grand.


Which study/studies?

Celebration's color may not blend well with 419, so heads-up on that.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

There was from Clemson and then Sod solutions.

Yes, I considered the color and it is only gonna be on the side of the house. As you can see from the photo the Trent view is somewhat obscured by the palm and the bed I have there around the electrical.


----------



## Visitor (Jul 23, 2018)

East facing side celebration with 5' wall. Does pretty well, but not quite as dense or green as back (south facing).

Front patch was kept St Augustine bc I can't stop HOA landscapers from hacking it with trimmers. St Aug struggles there, may just put in Zoysia plugs.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

985arrowhead said:


> There was from Clemson and then Sod solutions.
> 
> Yes, I considered the color and it is only gonna be on the side of the house. As you can see from the photo the Trent view is somewhat obscured by the palm and the bed I have there around the electrical.


The Clemson and sod solutions study was likely financed by sod solutions. That study doesn't include the two other Bermuda cultivars known for shade tolerance, Tiftuf and tifgrand.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Visitor said:


> East facing side celebration with 5' wall. Does pretty well, but not quite as dense or green as back (south facing).
> 
> Front patch was kept St Augustine bc I can't stop HOA landscapers from hacking it with trimmers. St Aug struggles there, may just put in Zoysia plugs.


Thanks a lot! East facing is where I have the most problem.

Your looks to be thriving. Willing to accept some "lack of color or thinning" but not dirt.

Optimistic!


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

I'll take some pictures of mine today or tomorrow and try to post them. One section of my backyard gets morning sun; maybe stays in the sun until 1 or 2pm, but it's a generally partial shade, high traffic area (have a shed in that part of the yard that I go in and out of, and the kids have a raised playhouse that they're all the time playing in. Celerbation isn't quite as thick there as the rest of the yard, but looks plenty good.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2018)

I've got tiftuf on side of my house and while i think it does well with the 4-5hrs of direct sun it gets its certainly noticeably thicker in the front where i get 8+ hours. Good luck with your celebration. The tifgrand could have also been an option for my location and light requirements but i was told i needed to keep it under .75" for it to maintain its shade tolerance, so for now that was out of the question. Celebration does have a beautiful color. @Iriasj2009 His past lawn was amazing.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> 985arrowhead said:
> 
> 
> > There was from Clemson and then Sod solutions.
> ...


That is a possibility but they did not disclose that relationship if they did.

What is funny if you visit the tifgrand website they give you the information and the link to study saying tifgrand is the best shade tolerant at 8 weeks but celebration was better at 4 weeks. However, the "table 5" and I tried to copy in below and then the discussion paragraph of the study clearly state, "The most consistent performing cultivar across all parameters was Celebration. When grown in shade, Celebration was able to consistently maintain TQ, chlorophyll, root length, and root biomass in the top statistical category."

Tifgrand website:

http://www.tifgrand.com/clemson-study.html

Study PDF: *attention to discussion and table 5* (Note: tiftNo. 4 is Tifgrand)

http://www.tifgrand.com/resources/42CultivarsCU.pdf

Study synopsis PDF:

http://theturfgrassgroup.com/pdfs/ClemsonBermudagrassShadeStudy.pdf

Table 5. Overall shade tolerance rank of 42 bermudagrass cultivars after 8 weeks of full-sun (control) and
64% continuous shade at the Clemson University research greenhouse complex.
Cultivar Rank Cultivar Rank
*Celebration 6 * Mohawk 1
TiftNo.4 5 SWI-1001 1
TiftNo.1 5 Tifway 1
Transcontinental 5 Midlawn 1
SWI-1003 4 Tifsport 1
Sunbird 4 OR 2002 1
Aussie Green 3 Ashmore 1
MS-Choice 3 CIS-CD5 1
Princess 77 3 CIS-CD6 1
SWI-1045 3 CIS-CD7 1
SWI-1041 3 Panama 1
SWI-1012 3 La Paloma 1
B-14 2 Yukon 1
Riviera 2 OKC 70-18 1
SWI-1046 2 NuMex Sahara 1
TiftNo.3 2 SWI-1014 0
Southern Star 2 GN-1 0
TiftNo.2 2 Patriot 0
Sunstar 1 Sundevil 0
SWI-1044 1 SR 9554 0
FMC-6 1 Arizona Common 0

*Rank indicates number of times a cultivar placed in the top statistical category when grown under 64% continuous
shade. Greatest shade tolerance = 6,* greatest shade sensitivity = 0.

http://www.allseasonsturf.com/celebration-best-bermudagrass-for-shade/


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

985arrowhead said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > 985arrowhead said:
> ...


Thanks. I learned something new. I was searching for TifTuf (DT-1) and Tifgrand (PP21017). I had never seen the TiftNo.4 or ST-5 code for Tifgrand so I missed it on my google searching.

Also, I'd be curious to see how Latitude 36 and TifTuf compare.

Sounds like Celebration will be good for shade tolerance. The color has already been discussed. May want to confirm and make sure the HOC range is compatible with anything else it will blend into.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

&#128077;


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Another cool thing, to me at least, celebration is what LSU has on all their fields.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Yes, Simpson sod does all their atheletic fields and has been around se La for a long time. That is where I got my celebration from.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Sweet, I'm in heavy debate between celebration and tiftuf


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

$170 a pallet to pick up. $190 delivered. Their main office is in Covington and 2 miles from the house.

My HOA is strictly Bermuda and almost all have Tifway 419, another big seller of Simpson and most all the builders in my neighborhood use them.

Find it good quality.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Yea I put some 419 in my back yard when I bought the house, front is centipede, but I plugged celebration into a section of it. Will probably cost me a bit more to get it delivered here, but possibly worth it.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

@firefighter11 thanks for the kind words.

Okay here's my take and experience. 
I think the trick with celebration and shade is that it needs at least 4hours of CONTINUOUS DIRECT SUNLIGHT in order for it to work for you. 
Also, the longer the growing season the better. These areas were only scalped at the beggining of the season and didn't receive the same maintenance practices as the rest of the lawn. I kept the verticutter and aerator off of it.
Here are some pics of some of my trouble areas. So far the tifgrand that I just installed is not doing as great as the celebration was but it might be too early to tell.

These areas received between 4-5hours of direct sunlight and looked best when mowed between .75"-1"

HOC in pics is about 1.5"


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Great! That was really good looking celebration.
Here in south Louisiana my growing season or soil temps above 65 is almost from March to Nov.

I have been getting at least 4 solid hours of sunlight in the area on the east side of my house since the spring green up and I have been researching this project.

Had the grass laid this past Friday and need to take some pics!

Thanks,

&#129310;


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Alright so been a couple of weeks! Looking pretty good. I leveled the heck out of the side yard and the rotary just tears it up so I have a new leveling project but the Celebration is looking good!


Picture was taken at about 1:15 CST. Sun is already moving across.


----------

